# Money



## sez (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi, I am going travelling next year. I was just wondering how much money I would need to save and how much I need to take with me?


----------



## jamesbrock (Jan 11, 2013)

That's just like asking 'how long is a piece of string?'

There are so many unanswered variables that your question is impossible to answer. 

Where are you going? Where are you now?
When are you going? How long are you going for? 
How do you intend to travel? What type of accommodation will you be staying in? What type of food will you be eating? Will you be partying?

Some people can live on a shoestring in NYC, others can blow a fortune in Thailand. It all depends on you. I suggest you work out the answers to the questions above and do lots of research.


----------



## sez (Jan 13, 2013)

I have done lots of research in fact. I was asking how much money someone took with them when they went travelling doesn't matter where or when just want a brief idea. I have been over the world with my parents so they paid for everything but now it's time for me to go on my own I have asked them but they are not sure as there was 5 of us travelling!!!! I need someones advice on a single traveller!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jamesbrock (Jan 11, 2013)

It does matter where, because a week in Las Vegas will cost you way more than a week on a beach in Vietnam. Also prices are different during a particular location's high season, so it also matters when. Asking an older person how much they took to Vietnam in low season to sit on a beach is irrelevant if you're going to Vegas in high season to party.


----------



## sez (Jan 13, 2013)

jamesbrock said:


> It does matter where, because a week in Las Vegas will cost you way more than a week on a beach in Vietnam. Also prices are different during a particular location's high season, so it also matters when. Asking an older person how much they took to Vietnam in low season to sit on a beach is irrelevant if you're going to Vegas in high season to party.


Okay right I'm going travelling in Australia next year the month will be beginning of April is this any help? I'm flying into Melbourne and then starting my travelling from there.


----------



## jamesbrock (Jan 11, 2013)

Yes, it's a start! When I came back to Melbourne for a holiday in August, my wife and I hired a car and travelled along the Great Ocean Road to Warrnambool, from there we went up to the Grampians, and from there across to Mt Hotham for a few nights in the snow - all up, including car hire, accommodation, food and ski hire, we spent close to $5000 in two weeks. We hired the cheapest car available ($29 per day) and stayed in cheapish hotels, apart from My Hotham where we splurged with an amazing chalet.

As I wrote, everyone's different, so you could do it a lot cheaper, or you could spend much more.

My advice would be to save as much as you can. It's always better to come back from a holiday with money in the bank than to run out in the first week!


----------



## sez (Jan 13, 2013)

jamesbrock said:


> Yes, it's a start! When I came back to Melbourne for a holiday in August, my wife and I hired a car and travelled along the Great Ocean Road to Warrnambool, from there we went up to the Grampians, and from there across to Mt Hotham for a few nights in the snow - all up, including car hire, accommodation, food and ski hire, we spent close to $5000 in two weeks. We hired the cheapest car available ($29 per day) and stayed in cheapish hotels, apart from My Hotham where we splurged with an amazing chalet.
> 
> As I wrote, everyone's different, so you could do it a lot cheaper, or you could spend much more.
> 
> My advice would be to save as much as you can. It's always better to come back from a holiday with money in the bank than to run out in the first week!


Okay thanks for the advice!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jamesbrock (Jan 11, 2013)

No problem. It took a bit, but we got there in the end!

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Paradise (Aug 17, 2012)

Or you can do up a budget for yourself

Look up the hotels you will stay at record the amount for each night
Do an online quote for car hire or if you're using public transport cost that in,
Plan for your meals (you know what you eat) Cheap meal is around $5, Fine Dining - Mains ~ $40+, if you're a drinker, you need to add that in, then... 
According to your spending habits put down how much you're likely to spend (i.e. shopperholic vs penny pincher). 

If you intend on doing any activities, going to specific events or needing internal flights, mini holidays within a holiday, add that to your costs.

As you're in a different country and Australia is not cheap compared to say Asia, I'd add 20% buffer and if you're prone to blowouts, then I would up the buffer amount or at least have access to credit facilities.

Voila you have how much you are likely to spend  

Hope that helps.


----------



## bennett (Aug 7, 2012)

Save as much as you can, book as early as possible (to take advantage of any promos/discounts) research for the cheapest accommodation, have your itinerary ready and plan ahead of time!

Good luck!


----------



## sez (Jan 13, 2013)

Paradise said:


> Or you can do up a budget for yourself
> 
> Look up the hotels you will stay at record the amount for each night
> Do an online quote for car hire or if you're using public transport cost that in,
> ...


Okay will do that thank you


----------



## monsieuranh (Jan 18, 2013)

I want to go to Australia, but i'm from Vietnam, I am going travelling next year 2014. hiiiiiiii


----------



## lipsmackingkiss (Jan 16, 2013)

monsieuranh said:


> I want to go to Australia, but i'm from Vietnam, I am going travelling next year 2014. hiiiiiiii


Depending on how long you want to visit for and what you want to do will depend on how much you will need. If your travelling alone and don't know anyone from australia and are unable to work here then yes you will need more than the average. The minimum is $5000 that you need. Depending on everything else you may need more or that amount should be right for you


----------



## sez (Jan 13, 2013)

monsieuranh said:


> I want to go to Australia, but i'm from Vietnam, I am going travelling next year 2014. hiiiiiiii


Well if you read the advice I got given it could really help you  hope you have a nice time travelling


----------



## Deano6405 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hey there, I am looking to work and travel in Oz from October. Just wondering what was a general figure to have saved up?? I will be staying with family first in Perth and then moving on from there.


----------



## budders83 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm flying into Sydney in May and am taking £6,500 with me (Approx $10,oooo give or take depending on the rate) 
I have a weeks accomodation booked up and some trips but after that I intened to work straight away, mainly to help me settle in as I will be travelling alone. My return flight is paid for & I am hoping that this will cover my trips and what I earn will pay for my food/accom etc. Am I being realistic?
I have had friends go wtih £2,000 and do just fine as they got work straight away, also had friends go on their overfraft..... I'm a planner lol


----------



## futurestic (Jan 26, 2013)

It totally depends on the tie when you are planning to visit Australia. Also the places and cause of your travel. If you are planning to visit Brisbane, then the cost will be less than the travel cost of Melbourne or Sydney.


----------



## barmybettie (Jul 27, 2010)

*How much money?*



sez said:


> Hi, I am going travelling next year. I was just wondering how much money I would need to save and how much I need to take with me?


Hi 
My son went to Australia a couple of years ago, flying into Sydney. I think he went out there with about $2,500. He got a bus down to a relative stayed there for a couple of weeks then went back up to Sydney, met a friend and travelled from there up the coast to Brisbane. They stayed at hostels the whole time,and had a great time on not much money. When his friend came back home after 6 weeks he stayed out there for another 6 months, got himself a job in a youth hostel up on the Sunshine coast and so money was fine.
Good Luck, have fun and stay safe


----------

